# Falling in love with.....



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

.....the maltese breed

Hi all,

I thought that it will be fun to read everybody's stories behind getting your very first maltese :wub: :wub: 

When was the very first time you encountered a maltese? Why did you decide to get one? What made you fall in love with this breed? 

Here goes my story:
The very first time I saw a maltese was in a picture at a store that sells pet products while I was shopping for new toys and bed for my poodle. Cute, I thought. But, that was just about it. Getting one wasn't something that I was expecting. 

I knew nothing about the breed, until a white fluff came into my life in one of my big days. An unexpected high school graduation gift from my parents. A big and exciting surprise it was to me. I was told that he is a maltese. So white, I thought; Snowy is what I decided to name him. So cute with such a big character and personality he was and STILL is (he is known as the clown of the house by many people). 

My love towards this beautiful breed of dogs started after owning my Snowy. I love my special boy so very much. With him, I learned about the breed since I knew absolutely nothing about it before his arrival. 

I always wanna have a maltese in my life  I was away from home, away from my two malts for quite some time in this last period. It sure wasn't the same without my two angels . I love them so very much :wub: :wub: so good to have them in my arms again

Kat


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what a great topic!!! My first "Maltese"....was about 19 years ago....he was from a pet store as a suprize from my husband....my "sons" name was Flakey....and it was love at first hug....

They are forever pups, smart....sweet, loving...and just the most wonderful furbabies.

Since then I had Tina Maire....darling little girl....and the sweetest angel ever....my beloved Kara....

and now my Mia and Leo.... :wub: :wub: :wub: 


The breed I think, is one of the most special kept secrets....but I loved to spread the word about what a fabulous breed the Maltese are.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:yahoo: Hip Hip Hooray, good to see you three !


My baby Hercules came into my life as a gift from my husband whose research and serendipity brought us all together. My children are grown now and I had been
teasing my husband about wanting a little companion dog, half serious and half wondering if I was really up to the task! So dh brought him home one night along with a
bag of kibble and a bed (oh yeah and a book about the breed!)

I have never known such a joy as the two Maltese I have now. They have been wonderful for both me and my husband and have given us nothing but love and entertainment!



I too will always have a Maltese in my life.



mary anna herk and theena


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

The first time i saw a maltese was on the cover of a magazine and i knew that i would one day own one. I fell i love with the look and would read what i could about the breed. After we had our Keeshond (Shelby) of 14 years put down due to cancer we were finally ready to get a puppy 3 months after Shelby was put down when i was home on Leave of Absence after surgery. I knew right then and there that i wanted a maltese and well the rest is history. I will always have a malt in my life.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I pretty much grew up around Maltese. Our family has had Maltese since the 70s. Our first was named Max and my grandparents got him sometime before I was born. I knew him until he passed when I was 3 or 4. We had a medium mixed breed when I was 5-15. Then when she passed away, we got our 2nd Maltese, Mickey (#1). We had him for 12 years, and now we have Micky (#2). So all in all, we've had 3 malts, and will probably have many more!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My husband and I went to the petstore for fish food and came home with Edgar :wub: that was 9 years ago.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have always wanted a maltese for as long as I can remember. Before I was married my parents wouldn't let me have a dog, then when I got married (on my 19th birthday), my inlaws gave me a Silky Terrier puppy (they were breeding them then). Then my husband wanted a black lab - so we got one of those too. I kept thinking...one day I'll get my maltese....

Then years later, the dogs were gone...and so was the husband (glad the husband was gone, lol). And I didn't want a dog right then, three years later I met Stan and he thought I was dog crazy. I loved dogs more than anything, but I wasn't sure I was ready for the committment just yet. a few years later, he finally talked me into it and my daughter whined and stomped her feet until I got the Bichon she wanted.  dont' get me wrong, I loved Lacie, I just wanted a maltese!

Twelve years later I finally got my wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Archie was and still is my bestest buddy in the world! I knew it! I knew it years before he was even born! Then one wasn't enough...and a year later we got Abbey! Then my life was complete.

Tink....well.....I feel like I saved Tink from a very uncertain future and he's a happy boy now, but he's a knucklehead puppymill guy...and he's not even a maltese.

Now Ava is the diamond that tops my happy little family of love...like the cherry on the top.

Sorry that was so long. But to make a long story...short: I've always wanted a maltese :biggrin:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, I have always liked dogs and I had a toy poodle(Pierre)at14 than of course I went away to school,got married, parents still had Pierre he lived till14 I believe. Then had kids,always wanted a dog. Darling daughter wanted a kittie,I didn't so we ended up with a hamster. Kids left home. I wanted a Yorkie,but I was in the Phoenix airport and saw the cutest little white dog standing up and being adorable to a security guard. I asked cute doggie's human what breed is that? and the rest is history. Sorry for the long answer. :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, what a great thread! :heart: 

I had always had dogs growing up. A little Beagle that my family took in as a stray, and then a Beagle/Basset mix we adopted from the animal shelter. They were very sweet and wonderful dogs, and I missed them terribly when they passed...still do. 

But I had always wanted to have a toy breed one day; and nine years ago, I decided it was time for my very own little baby. I started researching all of the toy breeds, and instantly fell in love with the Maltese. But I made sure I thoroughly researched all of the breeds before making a decision just based on the cuteness factor. I remember recording the Westminster show that year and I just kept replaying the Maltese over and over! :biggrin: There was no doubt about it...the Maltese was everything I was looking for: Excellent temperament, sparkling personality, non-shedding and the CUTEST little things on four legs!!! I bought every Maltese book I could get my hands on, and the more I learned about them, the more I fell in love. And a few months later, Susie :wub: came into my life. Then two years later, Sadie joined our family. :wub: 

I can't remember what life was like before them, and I can't imagine life without them. One thing is for sure: I will *always* have Maltese in my life. :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted a toy breed to keep me company & I was thinking of a Yorkie or Pom. I went on line to check out other breeds on the AKC site. Once I saw the beautiful Maltese & read about all their qualities,I was in love & I had to have one of my own. First came Boo,then Hannah. I can't imagine my life without either & I can't imagine my life without a Maltese. :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I think the first time I saw a Maltese was on the cover of Women's World magazine. I recall telling my husband how precious that puppy looked. And, that I would love to have one like that one day. (If you check Chrisman's site ... that magazine cover is there ... I found out much later that it was their puppy  ) 

Then I started doing research on Maltese. A lot of research. My husband and I had been married twenty-six years ... without any pets. Well, we took care of our granddaughter's fish, Eric. So, this was a big decision as to what kind of dog would really be appropriate for our lifestyle ... and, that of any future pup. The more I researched, the more a Maltese sounded perfect for us. 

And, then ... *omens* would occur, that seemed meant for us to think even further about a Maltese.  One day I was walking outside, when a little stray Maltese came prancing in my direction. I wasn't sure what to do. It was sooo cute that I was tempted to bring it home until the owner was found. But, the little angel turned at some point and went prancing down the street toward, what I later discovered, was it's home. I fell in love with the little fluff baby.

Other things happened with pictures or stories of Maltese. But, the *frosting on the cake* ... happened when I was strolling past the bakery store in our local supermarket!  Lo and behold ... there was this darling cake ... that was shaped into a perfect Maltese!!! :yes: (I even have a picture of the cake! :rofl And, the frosting on the cake was all white and fluffy ... of course, except for the little black nose and eyes. And, the pink ribbon in it's hair.

So, then, I not only researched ... but, started talking in person, to people who already had Maltese. All kinds of questions about their pups and breeders. 

We fell in love with Snowball from the start. We had to wait until he was ready to come home ... so, that was another two months I think. Shirley (his breeder) did make us feel comfortable in visiting Snowball in her home a few times before he came home with us. I appreciated that, because we had more than one chance to ask all the questions we could think of at the time. And, of course, we had to be *sterile* before visiting our baby. Because we had a cruise booked at the same time ... we waited another ten days. It wouldn't have been right, in my eyes, to bring home a new puppy, and then leave him for a ten day cruise. All that we talked about during the cruise was Snowball! It was so super exciting ... and, I must admit, scary, too.

So, here is Snowball now ... already over three years in his forever home with us. The light of our life. Although I love cruising ... and, would like to go on more in the future ... if, I had to choose ... it's Snowball, for sure. He can be a trip, for sure ... my little luxury cruise! :wub: :heart: 

Snowball was my early birthday present. The bestest birthday present ever!! :heart: :heart: :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

In 1992 I had just gotten divorced and moved into a condo. I wanted a dog for company but wanted a small dog because of no yard and being in multi-family. A friend of mine had a maltese and was breeding her - saw the puppies and it was love at first sight. Samantha was born in December 1992 and came home in March 1993. 

Then I started dating this guy who also fell in love with Sam and he got her half-sister Lizzie. We got married in 1996 and Lizzie (and Tim) came to live with me and Sam. Well, Sam wasn't too thrilled with either one of them and I should have listened to her - we got divorced in 2003 and Tim and Lizzie went away! 

I lost Sam to heart and kidney failure in February 2008 and Miss Sweetness Payton was born four days later. I had been in touch with a breeder with I knew I was losing Sam so the timing was incredible. Sweetness came home in April 2008 and in March 2009 I started fostering Tessa and she never left! 

My babies are the world to me and I can't imagine ever being without them.

Maggi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

After losing our Puffy (a poodle and ??? mix) it took me 2 years before I even considered getting another dog. I decided I wanted a smaller pooch and wanted a Bichon as my brother's family had two that were adorable little dogs. It was the fall and near our anniversary so it was to be a 'gift' from my hubby. After seeking breeders and none having a little available female which I wanted I decided to wait till spring.
Then unbeknown to me, hubby saw an ad in the paper for Maltese puppies and set up an appointment for that same evening . When I saw him at lunch he asked what I thought of getting a maltese. I answered that I didn't know a lot about them but thought they were too 'fru-fru' for me ( LOL ) and besides I really wanted a Bichon.
He then told me of the appointment he had made for that night after work and i told him it was a waste of time and he should cancel it. He had such a look of disappointment and he asked i at least go take a look, so I thought Ok what's the harm...... 
When we arrived there was glass at the front door and I saw these little white fluffballs romping around the Living room and thought OMG how cute! We went in and I sat on the floor to interact with them and Missy just caught my eye.... all were adorable but just 'something' about HER!... and I knew I'd not leave without her :biggrin: 

Now to make note..... this is before I was 'educated' about the 'negatives' of getting a pup in this way. As a matter of fact, at the time I actually thought this was ideal to get a pup from a family who had mama and papa and pups raised within the family unit. These people didn't make a business of this and believe this was the only litter. I think they were as 'ignorant' on the matter as I was. They weren't in it for big money.... Missy was only $100 and there were no papers which I didn't care about... and figured that's why she was 'going' for so little. 
Of course as many/most of you know Missy was the love of my life BUT she ended up costing us a fortune to give her the care she needed for her many health issues. 

Having said that.... she totally endeared me to the Maltese breed and though I love all dogs I can't imagine having anything but Maltese in my life. Though for me rescues,now, are the only route I'd take to get one.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I knew I wanted a Maltese when I found SpoiledMaltese.com!! I had never seen such beautiful pups! Yay!! :yahoo:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I just decided one day that I wanted a dog. I didn't know then, why, but I looked at our local shelter. Filled out the application and told them that I wanted a small female. Breed wasn't important although I had a Toy Poodle growing up and was partial to them. In the meantime, I went into a couple of pet stores and looked around. Looked at a Yorkie - did nothing for me (personal opinion! Nothing against the breed.), looked at a Chocolate Poodle, even went so far as to hold her and play with her, still nothing. Went back to the shelter - nothing there.

I contacted a Toy Poodle breeder, but she didn't have any puppies at that time and didn't know when she would.

The only thing I knew for sure was that I didn't want a white dog, for cleanliness reasons.  

One day, as I was coming home from the gym, I stopped into another pet store. There was a little white fluff with his nose squeezed between his cage. I asked the clerk if that was a male or female. He said it was a male. I was a little relieved, and said I was looking for a female. He put Bonnie in my arms. My heart skipped a beat (I get teary just thinking of it, I'll never foget that moment). I held her and she literally put her arms around my neck. I was sold - or more appropriately, SHE was sold, lol.

I know much better now, and if I could ever bring myself to get another dog, it would be a rescue. But do I regret getting Bonnie? Not for a second. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The first time I encountered a Maltese, I was 16 years old, and working at a dog grooming salon. My job was brushing out and bathing the dogs. It was a nasty little Maltese, and it bit me several times! :shocked: 

Then in 1989, I got my little Bichon Peaches, whom I adored. She was a good girl. :heart: I still miss her. When she passed, in 2004, I decided that if I ever got another dog, it would have to be a toy (since we travel so much) and hypo-allergenic for hubby. 

About a year later, one of our friends from church brought his dog to a party, and it was a Malt. I fell in love with little Snuggles, and started pet-sitting for her often. I was completely hooked. :wub: 

After I had Nikki for a couple of months, I learned how very special these little Maltese dogs are, and I will probably never own any other breed of dog! :wub: :wub:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a pet groomer so I am around all different breeds everyday and so I see all the different personalities. Well my daughter would was 5 yrs. old at the time wanted a dog so bad to stay in the house but she has terrible allergies to dogs if they lick her she gets little blisters and they really itch. So I was boarding two little maltese for the weekend and she just feel in love with them and played with them all weekend and I noticed when they licked her she wasn't blistering or itching so I thought that is wierd. So I asked her how she felt and she said she wasn't itching at all and immediatly wanted a maltese. So I talk to the lady that had them and she was going to breed her female one last time so I said if you have a female puppy I want one for Madeline. 

Well she did and we surprised her with it and she named her Candy. I wasn't too thrilled about having a dog inside to tell you the truth because I like things clean and didn't want to clean up after a puppy. So I actually didn't have much to do with her the first month. Well she got to where she was following me everywhere I went as soon as I walked in the house and would sit with me on the couch. Well I feel in love with her and just couldn't wait to get in the house every day to see her. Well when Candy was 11 months old she got really sick one day and started having seizures and they wouldn't stop so I took her to Auburn Vet School where she died the next day with maltese encephlitis. I was heart broke. I cried everyday , my daughter cried everyday at school. I couldn't even groom my maltese for a few weeks because I just couldn't look at them. 

So my mom said this is crazy go and get another dog but something different . I said if I do it has to be a maltese. I just love their personalities so much. So then I was on the search for the perfect maltese. We finally found a puppy in Dec. but she wouldn't be ready till March so I said we would wait for her and so we were so excited and bought all new puppy stuff and you can imagine in that much time how much puppy stuff you can find. 

So when March came we drove to Nashville and got Coconut and she has been the best baby on earth we love her so much. Can't imagine a day without a maltese now and never will have to because we will always have one. Just wish that Coconut will live forever.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Kat ... miss u so much !!

Great topic ...

I always loved the fluffy white things, my mother had one named Candy and it lived 14 years.

We got our first Max from a breeder in Michigan who ended up being related to Stacy's "Caddie" ... 
Max #2 came along in 2000 .. (rip)

Then Miss Beautiful Bella ...

I can't see my life without a funny crazy malt in it - it's really love at first sight - they are just so loving yet they are big clowns that can brighten any dull day 

Lina


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I lost Muffy's siter Annie and was grieving so. Poor Muffy he just couldn't cope without her. I thought he might die of a broken heart :crying: that winter we were in AZ and Muffy was so depressed. So when my daughter received a yorkie for Christmas, (he was less then a pound at 12 weeks), she was worried about him and sent him to AZ for us to babysit until he gained weight, I had little Divit for two months and fell in love with him, (always knowing in my heart I had to send him back,) well that day came I was brokenhearted. I remember weeks feeling so lost. About three months later my daughter ask me if she could buy me a dog :blink: I looked at the yorkie breed but just couldn't get excited. One day I was messing around on the internet and found a sight that said maltese puppy's, so I checked out the breed. from that very moment I was hooked. I found SM and looked at all the fluffs, called my daughter and told her I had decided on a maltese. A couple months went by and my dh and daughter told me to start searching. It took me sometime, almost bought a different maltese, but that fluff was very little and ill. So glad I had SM, I receievd lots of advice, soon after I found my Matilda :wub: the joy of my life. Would I ever have another breed? I would have another cockapoo for my dh, but for me it will always be maltese.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for sharing your beautiful stories .. I really enjoyed reading each and everyone of yours :wub: :wub: :wub: It is interesting to read how each ended up with her first malt and then trapped with the breed forever :wub: 

Some people think that I am :wacko1: for feeling so bad to stay away from my two malts for a long period .. but I say, whatever decision I make next time, my malts MUST be included in it if it meant that I have to leave for some time!!!! It is soooo nice to see others who are as crazy as I am about these precious dogs and see how much everyone else love their malts as much as I do with mine 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 30 2009, 04:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823797


> I have always wanted a maltese for as long as I can remember. Before I was married my parents wouldn't let me have a dog, then when I got married (on my 19th birthday), my inlaws gave me a Silky Terrier puppy (they were breeding them then). Then my husband wanted a black lab - so we got one of those too. I kept thinking...one day I'll get my maltese....
> 
> Then years later, the dogs were gone...and so was the husband (glad the husband was gone, lol). And I didn't want a dog right then, three years later I met Stan and he thought I was dog crazy. I loved dogs more than anything, but I wasn't sure I was ready for the committment just yet. a few years later, he finally talked me into it and my daughter whined and stomped her feet until I got the Bichon she wanted.  dont' get me wrong, I loved Lacie, I just wanted a maltese!
> 
> ...


WOW Pat, you waited for SO LONG but it sure was worth all the waiting :wub: :wub: :wub: look at your awesome malts (and adorable Tink :wub: :wub: )

QUOTE (makettle29 @ Aug 30 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823706


> :yahoo: Hip Hip Hooray, good to see you three ![/B]


good to see you guys too (((hugs))) . Although I was away from home, I was still checking into SM to check on everyone else :grouphug: (and to get my maltese fix here since I was missing mine). I was just an active reader and picture viewer though  

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Aug 31 2009, 12:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824128


> Hi Kat ... miss u so much !!
> 
> Great topic ...
> 
> ...


Lina, I knew about Max (#1) but didn't know that he was from a breeder  and wow related to beautiful Caddie :w00t: 

p.s. missed you so much too :grouphug:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Right after college graduation I moved to NYC and on the weekends, I waited tables -in 1995. This girl would come into the restaurant with her little Maltese who would just sit, all happy in her bag on the chair, smiling in her doggy way. I asked her what kind of dog she was, and the girl told me Maltese...and said that she barked nonstop and was very hyper but was very sweet. I fell in love with her happy little white fluff, however much of a barker she was.

in 1996, I was choosing a type and wanted to go for a Maltese and my friend talked me out of it saying "you don't want to spend all that time grooming her" etc etc. I was swayed and got a Chihuahua, who I loved dearly but had a completely different personality. After his passing away, I always thought about a Maltese but it was hard to have a dog and rent an apartment at the same time (at least where I was at that time, it was- in DC and SF, for me). The timing just wasn't right and I wanted to be able to give a new dog the perfect environment for a new home.

then I moved to China, and finally it was okay with the landlord but no available Maltese- and I had the time to give to one- but for years I kept thinking (dreaming) about having a Maltese. Finally a few months ago, I thought, you know, if my life was about to end, the one thing I think I would have regretted not doing, was having a Maltese. So my husband said, do what you need to make yourself happy and I did. I went to Korea to find my Maltese!

I find these little dogs just bring so much joy and love into your life. And Life is short!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a great topic!

Here's my story...
I had always had dogs - mixed breeds, a Pom, a Westie, and my last buddy, a Springer Spaniel named Barney. When Barney died, I was devastated. Because of a terrible tragedy that occurred in my life two years later, I just wouldn't allow myself to get another dog, knowing how much I love them and how it hurts to lose them. When my daughter went away to college out of state, she met her future husband. He bought her a little Maltese they named Memphis. I met Memphis when he was about four months old and we've been in love ever since. When I'm coming to visit they tell him G-Ma is coming and he gets all excited. When I'm there, he's with me constantly; instead of sleeping in their bedroom, he sleeps with me upstairs.

So then I decided that kind of joy is worth whatever the costs and I got my sweet Madison. She is a joy and I can't imagine our lives without her. (Of course, her brother-dog, Axel, the Yorkie, adds a bit of spice to our family, too!).

The first time I met Memphis - he thought my fingers tasted great!
[attachment=56438:Memphis_and_me_2.jpg]

My grandpuppy - he is such a sweet boy!
[attachment=56439:Memphis_and_Gma.JPG]


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have always wanted a dog ever since I can remember. When I was little and my dad would come home from the grocery store, I would always get excited because I thought there would be a puppy in the bag for me. LOL I'm not sure why I thought they sold puppies at the grocery store. Then when my parents got divorced and we moved from the city to the suburbs, my mom told me if I skipped a grade, I could get a dog. mmm That never happened either  , I think it was part of my mom's plan to get me to stop asking about a dog everyday. Then in high school, my best friend's dad rescued a litter of newborn stray kittens and their mom from a bush by his office. He called my best friend and said "I'm bringing home 7 cats, don't tell mom" lol. I was temporarily distracted as I got one of the kittens in high school. Mimi...who is a boy btw, because my mother was convinced he was a girl (it's so hairy down there!) and the vet had to tell us "She is a HE, you might want to change his name". We tried Momo for awhile but it didn't really work out. :biggrin: So Mimi is a boy. hehe.

Fast forward to this year when I was getting ready to graduate college...gosh I couldn't stop thinking about getting a dog so I started doing extensive research which led me to here! I actually stepped out of one of my classes just to call my mom and tell her that once I graduated, I was getting a dog lol. I had dog sat for a shih tzu and a yorkie before and while I love all dogs, the maltese just captured my heart. We picked up Lola from her breeder the day after my last final. Lola has been in my life for only a few months but she's acclimated so well! She is the perfect fit for me and our family! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I had taken my daughter to The Academy Sporting Goods store a couple of hours from where we live. She saw a pet store and asked to go in. I promised her that after she had gotten all she was suppose to have for soccer, I would take her there. 

On our way home, I kept my promise. While she was looking around, a tiny white ball of fluff caught my attention. She was sitting alertly, staring at me and barking. I went to pet her, and she chewed on my finger a little, and it seemed like there was some sort of immediate connection. I told myself NOOOOOO. I didn't know what she was, but I wasn't about to ask any questions. I wanted to walk away. I could not get her out of my mind the entire following week.

I finally called that Pet shop the next weekend, and asked if they still had her. They said yes, took my credit card info, and made sure to hold onto her until I could get there. My daughter and I went back to get her...my daughter bouncing all the way lol.

That night when my hubby got home, he was MAD. He said, "we didn't talk about that dog, I don't want that dog, and I am NOT helping with that dog!!" I told him FINE! Within 24 hours, nobody but him could move fast enough to take care of Sassy's every whim! He let her sleep in his slipper, and tear the shearling lining out of his very expensive slippers!

She really was my best friend, and even though it has been 2 yrs now, some days are really tough. I have loved all of my maltese dearly, but I miss Sassy really bad...and I really think I always will. We really learn from our little furbutts...patience, tolerance, unconditional love, loyalty, friendship, a sense of belonging....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My first maltese, Bijou was a wedding gift when my Mom married my Stepfather. My step aunt had just gotten little Bijou and her dogs were not adjusting well to a puppy so she offered to give him to my mom and stepdad as a wedding gift since she knew I was having a hard time adjusting to my new life. Bijou came into my life on the day my mom remarried. It was instant love! :wub: After Bijou passed I knew I would eventually add another malt to my life, which is when I got Benny. Just like all of you.... I could NEVER imagine my life without a malt in it. :wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 31 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824531


> My first maltese, Bijou was a wedding gift when my Mom married my Stepfather. My step aunt had just gotten little Bijou and her dogs were not adjusting well to a puppy so she offered to give him to my mom and stepdad as a wedding gift since she knew I was having a hard time adjusting to my new life. Bijou came into my life on the day my mom remarried. It was instant love! :wub: After Bijou passed I knew I would eventually add another malt to my life, which is when I got Benny. Just like all of you.... I could NEVER imagine my life without a malt in it. :wub:[/B]


 When I got Kaia my cocker spaniel Princess had just passed away and I was devastated. My mom's friend had just had back surgery and could not take care of her anymore. I was told she was a disigen breed?? I did not know what that meant but I was in love!! She was 1/2 pom and 1/2 maltese. We (my mom and I) had a pom for 12 years and Battie passed away of old age. Kaia acted nothing like the Poms I'd come in contact and looked nothing like them so I went online to look up the Maltese traits. I had seen Maltese before and thought they were gorgous! After I had My little lady for a few months I found Gucci on petfinder. He had been bought by a breeder but was to large to breed with the breeders females, so after driving for 3 hours I went and go my lil man. They sold him to me for 50.00 dollars and he came with his papers. I have never regreted the decision to get him and these two are the loves of my life! And I being single at 35 wonder if he'll be my only little man!! lol 
Now I read all I can on this breed and one day would love to get into showing and breeding the correct way and to be honest i knew nothing of BYB's or anything else before joining this wonderful site, there is so much to learn and I thank everyone for their continued friendship and support.


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

This is my first post and am not sure that I'm doing this right but just had to try on this topic. I just this past May got my little Mason. Husband named him.  But I'm so in love with my puppy. He is 6-1/2 months old and just the sweetest little guy. Everyone who meets him just falls in love with him. We have always had cocker spaniels and still have one, age 12, but he is doing really well with Mason. My neighbor has a Maltipoo and I thought I wanted one of those, but when I looked into Mason's eyes, I knew he was the one. I really knew nothing about Maltese and have loved reading on this site. I may have gotten him from a BYB, but she really loves her dogs. He was 12 weeks when I got him and completely up-to-date on shots. We also met his mommy and daddy. When I took the info she gave us to our vet, he said he didn't need anything for at least a couple of weeks. After his checkup, the vet said he is definitely a keeper. He may not be a show dog, but he is the cutest little guy and when I figure out how to post a picture of him, I will. I just love the Maltese breed now. We have a vacation coming up and I don't even want to go. I am truly in love.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

The hubs and I talked about getting a dog for a long time but there never seemed to be "enough time". We always knew we would rescue/adopt as we felt it was the right thing to do but we were always "so busy". Then the perfect situation just fell into our laps. A relative had rescued a bunch of older pups from a pet store that went out of business and was trying to find them homes. We went to take a look and came home with our beautiful little girl! It was love at first sight for my hubs and in no time at all we were both head over heels in love. I didn't know very much about the breed at all when we first got her. I actually never cared for the show maltese we see, they look like little mops to me. But with puppy cuts they are drop dead cute. We recently added to our little family with another little female maltese rescue. They are both so wonderful! Their little nose bumps, snuggles and play bows kill me. Absolutely cannot imagine life without my girls. :biggrin:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

I got my first maltese Mandi, actually because she was the only one my mom would let me get. I wanted a big dog, but big dogs do all sort of things my mom would not stand to put up with (she is kind of anti-dog). I was a crazy kid and was sooo nervous about bringing a dog home, it is big responsibility! I was soo nervous about picking a breed that I would grow tired of or not be able to care for. So I reasearched a bunch and my mom wasn't budging on the dog business. So I changed my tactics and started looking for dog my mom would like. We found the maltese. They were small, they didn't leave hair all over the house, they were smart, etc. A couple months later my mom agreed to start looking for a dog. We found Mandi's breeder in the newspaper actually and we went to go meet her and her dogs. They were all very nice dogs and friendly (except mandi who had hidden under the couch lol). She handed Mandi to my mom first and Mandi kissed my moms face before we even saw her parents, or asked how much she was my mom was like, "We'll take her."  Funny how that works, right? 

I really clicked with Mandi and I loooved her, but I wasn't convinced I would get another maltese.  But I could sneak her into class with me, she hardly ever was on a leash, she knew all these tricks, she was so much fun. Then she was killed by a german shepherd at 3 yrs old. I think that is the hardest thing I ever had to deal with my whole life.

After a couple weeks we started looking for another dog, but definetely not a maltese. We couldn't have another dog that looked like Mandi, it would be too hard. So I started the breed search again and my mom was even considering a big dog. But we couldn't really find another little dog as cute as the maltese, with all the same qualities we were looking for. We decided on either a doberman or another maltese (don't ask...I'm not really sure myself lol). My mom chickened out with the whole big dog thing so we started our search for a maltese. We found Rugby.

It wasn't even untill I had Rugby for a bit that I really started recognizing that I liked the maltese as a breed. The things that make Rugby so completely opposite of Mandi is why I love him. And the things that make them the same is why I love Maltese.


----------



## angel18 (Sep 1, 2009)

well i was brought up with cavaliers and when i left home, i said i wanted a small dog that could come everyewere with me. my fiancee said ok,i was at work 1 day (vets) and a lady brought her maltese in, well it was love at first sight, i aksed her loads of questions, went home that night and looked for breeders. the next week, we went to two breeders but the first one stayed in my mind. i knew i wanted a girl and the first breeder had a litter with 4 girls. well, we wnt to visit them agian, and as i was playing, my fiancee said, i take it you want one from here, i said yes, and as i was holding two pups i went i love these two, i cant chose lol. well he walked out the room and when he came in, he said they are both yours! i sat and cried, the pups were 9 weeks old and as it was still early, we knew we could get everything on the way home, the breeder let us take them home that day. i named them in the car haha. Crystal and Angel. 

when they were a bit older, my fiancee brough my lilly my chihuahua as engagement pres because i love chihuahuas lol.

then i decided i wanted another maltese, so i went to a breeders, my fiancee came home to be welcomed by 4 dogs haha. princess is my baby though.

Dexter came last and was a rescue and im so glad i did rescue him lol. he is my fiancees man haha.

sorry its so long!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

When i was dating my last bf he was friends with this family that was a BYB of maltese... they had puppies all the time so I went over there once and saw the puppies and a few of the older pups (kodie's aunt is one of them)... and just fell in love :wub: They were so sweet... we always sat on the floor and they could come up to us and sit on our laps... just really loving dogs. Something i always wanted in a dog. At the time i had a beagle and he just wasnt like that... he had a mind of his own.. lol :HistericalSmiley: He would rather eat and hunt... or run away out the front door. :brownbag:  Anyways... My bf at the time then bought me one of the puppies (aka kodie)... he was the tinest puppy and his mom was so pretty. I never met the father. This is when i didnt know much about proper breeding.. i figured these people knew what they were doing.  BUT... I must say that would never change a thing.. i love kodie more than any of my pets in the past...i dont think i will ever be the same when he passes. :bysmilie: Sorry i ended on a sad note... but on a happy note... i think i will always have a maltese in my life... :wub: I love the breed.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I actually don't remember the first time I came across the maltese breed - I really wish I did though!
But I do remember when I decided that a maltese was the breed for me! 
I was watching crufts about 4 years ago and saw how beautiful and graceful they were! 
About a year later I decided to get a second dog(I already had a pom X JRT - Amber). I had planned on getting a maltese but when on my local recue centres website I saw a little pom mix, 10 week old puppy and I fell in love with her - Roxy! 

In June of this year I found the maltese for me - I flew over to Scotland for him on July 13 and he came home with me to his new home - Milo, my first maltese.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

more enjoyable stories :wub: :wub: :wub: Thanks all for sharing .. reading them made me go --> :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Aug 31 2009, 10:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824507


> The first time I met Memphis - he thought my fingers tasted great!
> [attachment=56438:Memphis_and_me_2.jpg]
> 
> My grandpuppy - he is such a sweet boy!
> [attachment=56439:Memphis_and_Gma.JPG][/B]


awwwh :wub: :wub: :wub: now look at that ADORABLE happy face ^_^ love that smile in the second pic .. and that first pic is just so sweet of you two together :wub: :wub: 

QUOTE


> i dont think i will ever be the same when he passes.[/B]


I also feel the same with my malts .. I am SOO attached to them. Looking forward to many more years together (S&C and I) and (adorable Kodie and you) 

QUOTE (jeannief @ Sep 1 2009, 04:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=824622


> This is my first post and am not sure that I'm doing this right but just had to try on this topic. I just this past May got my little Mason. Husband named him.  But I'm so in love with my puppy. He is 6-1/2 months old and just the sweetest little guy. Everyone who meets him just falls in love with him. We have always had cocker spaniels and still have one, age 12, but he is doing really well with Mason. My neighbor has a Maltipoo and I thought I wanted one of those, but when I looked into Mason's eyes, I knew he was the one. I really knew nothing about Maltese and have loved reading on this site. I may have gotten him from a BYB, but she really loves her dogs. He was 12 weeks when I got him and completely up-to-date on shots. We also met his mommy and daddy. When I took the info she gave us to our vet, he said he didn't need anything for at least a couple of weeks. After his checkup, the vet said he is definitely a keeper. He may not be a show dog, but he is the cutest little guy and when I figure out how to post a picture of him, I will. I just love the Maltese breed now. We have a vacation coming up and I don't even want to go. I am truly in love.[/B]


 :Welcome 1: to you and Mason .. He must be so loving, sweet and entertaining :wub: wishing you a long happy years to come with him. I can't wait to see his pictures
To post a pic, you will need to first register at a picture hosting site... I use www.photobucket.com . So you upload the pictures from your PC there, then here read this thread to learn how you can post a picture in SM : how to post pictures in SM from photobucket

I know that for my next maltese, I will either rescue (if available around) or get one from a reputable breeder


----------

